# Your 80's song?



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Your 80s Theme Song Is:*







Pour Some Sugar On Me by Def Leppard

*What's Your 80s Theme Song?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyour80sthemesongquiz/


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 11, 2007)

haha, mine is:

*Your 80s Theme Song Is:*






Relax by Frankie Goes to Hollywood

*What's Your 80s Theme Song?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyour80sthemesongquiz/


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 11, 2007)

*Your 80s Theme Song Is:*






Love In An Elevator by Aerosmith

*What's Your 80s Theme Song?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyour80sthemesongquiz/


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 11, 2007)

haha, mine is:

*Your 80s Theme Song Is:*






Relax by Frankie Goes to Hollywood

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyour80sthemesongquiz/

oops mine got double posted! (was trying to fix and put in extra "[")


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Your 80s Theme Song Is: *



*West End Girls by the Pet Shop Boys*

I remember this song very well but my true favorite is:



Talk To Me

Anitia Baker


----------



## DesertDiva (Feb 11, 2007)

*Music has been a huge influence in my life. Good thread!*

Queen's "Fat Bottom Girls " has ALWAYS been my theme song...

Hmmmm maybe I'm dating myself. That might have been more late 70's...

Ok... Stevie Nick's "Gold Dust Woman"

Crap! That's 70's too...

Let me put on my thinkin' hat... Clear the cobwebs...

I got it! But it's a tie:

Stay Cat's "Stray Cat Strut"

and

Berlin's "Sex (I'm A)"


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Your 80s Theme Song Is:*






Livin' On A Prayer by Bon Jovi

*What's Your 80s Theme Song?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyour80sthemesongquiz/


----------



## DesertDiva (Feb 11, 2007)

*Oh what an old fart dork I am! Maybe I should have read the way the thread went... But if I had done that, then I would of had to put down Pet Shop Boy's "West End Girl". *

Ah well... Too late.

But since I didn't play by the rules... (and never have....) I might as well confess to the song playing in my head right now after I just posted the one above that will probably be on "repeat" all night long. Great! Thanks... (I have a jukebox playing in my head all the time... Do I need more meds?? lol)

Here's the song that's now blaring away that reminds me truly of my real 80's theme song:

"You Spin Me Round (Like a record)", by Dead Or Alive

Ok... I'm going to go dance now.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 11, 2007)

Haha, the 80's theme song I ended up with was Madonna's "like a virgin"

Now if only the title to that song holds true to me...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 11, 2007)

*Your 80s Theme Song Is:*






Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go by Wham!

*What's Your 80s Theme Song?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyour80sthemesongquiz/


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 11, 2007)

*Your 80s Theme Song Is:*






Turning Japanese by The Vapors

*What's Your 80s Theme Song?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyour80sthemesongquiz/


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thats one of my favorite songs!


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 11, 2007)

THE QUIZ SAYS:

*Your 80s Theme Song Is:*






Venus by Bananarama

*What's Your 80s Theme Song?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyour80sthemesongquiz/

I SAY:

Eagle Fly Free by Helloween


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 11, 2007)

*Your 80s Theme Song Is:*






867-5309 (Jenny) by Tommy Tutone

*What's Your 80s Theme Song?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyour80sthemesongquiz/


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 11, 2007)

*Your 80s Theme Song Is:*






Wild Wild West by The Escape Club

*What's Your 80s Theme Song?*


----------



## littletingoddes (Feb 11, 2007)

I would have liked something by Duran Duran, I LOOOOOVVVVEEEEDDDDDD them. But mine is:

*Your 80s Theme Song Is:*






Girls Just Want to Have Fun by Cyndi Lauper

*What's Your 80s Theme Song?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyour80sthemesongquiz/


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 11, 2007)

Nasty by Janet Jackson

lol funny i guess.


----------



## Princess6828 (Feb 11, 2007)

Okay - I did it twice and put in the same song both times. First it said Sledgehammer by Peter Gabriel, then it said Little Red Corvette (I think) by Prince. I put in "Don't Matter" by Akon, only the first time I accidentally lower-cased "Matter". Huh...I hate the first song, and don't know the second lol. In real life though "Pour Some Sugar on Me" is my all-time fave 80's song.


----------



## claire20a (Feb 11, 2007)

***Your 80s Theme Song Is:***

Love In An Elevator by Aerosmith

What's Your 80s Theme Song?

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyour80sthemesongquiz/

Haven't even heard this though so I would say that Tiffany "I think we're alone now" would be more accurate lol - i love cheesy 80s tunes...


----------



## usersassychick0 (Feb 11, 2007)

Your 80s Theme Song Is:

If You Leave by O.M.D.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Feb 11, 2007)

HAHAHA!!!! Turning Japanese by The Vapors. Wow. Funny, cause I freakin' love that song!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Feb 11, 2007)

My Prerogative by Bobby Brown

yee!


----------



## MayFan (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol, Wild, Wild West by the Escape Club.

My personal choice would be... A song from Queen's album The Game - their best 80's album. Dragon Attack could be it - love it! (But I love all Queen songs, lol!)


----------



## Aprill (Feb 12, 2007)

*Your 80s Theme Song Is:*







Straight Up by Paula Abdul

*What's Your 80s Theme Song?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyour80sthemesongquiz/


----------



## SumtingSweet (Feb 12, 2007)

*Your 80s Theme Song Is:*






Thriller by Michael Jackson

*What's Your 80s Theme Song?*

http://www.blogthings.com/whatsyour80sthemesongquiz/

Definitely!! Wooo! I'm still trying to learn the darn dance. lol


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 13, 2007)

LMAO! Father Figure by George Michael

My all-time favorite 80's song is Cars by Gary Numan.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 13, 2007)

take my breat away by Berlin. ok, funny i thought i didn't know this song but it's from Top Gun. cool !


----------



## QueenOfTheSheep (Feb 15, 2007)

Your 80s Theme Song Is:

Prince - Cream

I love this song!


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 19, 2007)

Superfreak by Rick James! :lol:


----------



## power_rangers (Feb 20, 2007)

hell yeah

Livin' On a Prayer- Bon Jovi


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Your 80s Theme Song Is:*






Walk This Way by Run D.M.C.

*What's Your 80s Theme Song?*

Blogthings - What's Your 80s Theme Song?


----------



## han (Feb 20, 2007)

too young to fall in love.. motely crue


----------



## sooner_chick (Mar 2, 2007)

rick springfield.com : Tour Dates For Rick Springfield

Riverwind Casino: Riverwind Casino - Entertainment

I didn't know where to place this thread, so here goes:

Ever since I first saw him on Solid Gold ,{ yes, this was an 80's show } I fell in love with his awesome voice, and his gorgeous face, { at 50'ish something, he still looks so good!! } You ladies remember his movie, " Hard To Hold "?

There is a good chance I might get to go see Rick in concert... { Tickets are $30.00 a piece, $40.00 for V.i.p } * Wishes on a lucky star..

Any tips on how I can get this beautiful man to notice me, I don't want too try too hard.. I want Rick to notice me, { yeah, along with about 1,000 other women,yeah right } Rick takes ladies out out the audience and.... puts his guitar over them, and plays.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *drools ..rofl

I used to belong to his fan club eons ago, run by Vivian { It was $20 a year } I have some cool pics... If any of you ladies want to see these awesome pics, just let me know!!

Thanks, Ladies!!!!! :rockwoot:


----------



## nehcterg (Mar 2, 2007)

*Your 80s Theme Song Is:*






Video Killed the Radio Star by the Buggles

*What's Your 80s Theme Song?*

Blogthings - What's Your 80s Theme Song?


----------



## natalierb (Mar 3, 2007)

*Your 80s Theme Song Is:*






Wild Wild West by The Escape Club

*What's Your 80s Theme Song?*

Blogthings - What's Your 80s Theme Song?


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 1, 2007)

mine said uptown girl by billy joel


----------



## hs769 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Your 80s Theme Song Is:*






Jessie's Girl by Rick Springfield

*What's Your 80s Theme Song?*

Blogthings - What's Your 80s Theme Song?


----------



## Jessica (Apr 2, 2007)

Only one????? Hmmmm.....

BonJovi Wanted Dead or Alive.....that was the 80's right? Can't remeber that far back....hehehe....i'm getting old.


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 2, 2007)

Ha ha! Mine is Tainted Love by Soft Cell. I actually like that one.


----------



## MissPout (May 9, 2007)

*Your 80s Theme Song Is:*






Every Rose Has Its Thorn by Poison

*What's Your 80s Theme Song?*

Blogthings - What's Your 80s Theme Song?


----------



## farris2 (May 11, 2007)

Purple rain....wow


----------

